# After the rain, before the freeze



## Phlogiston (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm sure that a lot of areas will get out the hardware and do some heavy groomig after the rain stops and before the next freeze sets in, Sunday night. 

I'll be at Hunter when the lifts open, ready for a day on the ice; if I don't hear my edges scraping at the surface and see some blue sky reflected in the stuff I'm skiing on, it's not a real day of skiing, for me.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 8, 2008)

The plan is to go to SB tomorrow...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 8, 2008)

Blue mountain the true mountain for me tomorrow morning..I have a feeling it will be fast..although I doubt I'll see my reflection..


----------



## Johnskiismore (Mar 8, 2008)

Still going to SR tomorrow, don't think it'll be crowded!


----------

